# [RISOLTO] Sto cercando di installare kioslaves

## vdavi81

In pratica ho visto nell'altro treahd come montare e smonatre i dispositivi direttamente da kde. solo che quando faccio

emerge -avt kdebase-kioslaves

mi dice che ci sono 3 pacchetti bloccati. Per intenderci sono scritti in rosso con un uguale davanti.

Come posso fare che anche seguendo pari pari la guida di ivman mi da un guaio cioè quando dal mio utente lancio ivman lui si blocca mentre cerca il file di ocnfigurazione...

Comunque a me interesa kioslaves la storia di ivman è solo uno sfogo.

----------

## Kernel78

Un attimo che ti scrivo la soluzione ... solo un momentino che non riesco a trovare la sfera di cristallo ... ma santa polenta cosa ti costava postare l'errore con un copia e incolla ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

In linea di massima quando hai un pacchetto bloccato è a causa di un altro, devi cancellare il pacchetto che lo blocca prima di poterlo installare.

Prima di postare ancora chiedendo quali siano questi pacchetti ti consiglio di leggerti bene l'output, altrimenti devo cercare sul serio la sfera di cristallo.

----------

## Scen

Metterei la mano sul fuoco che si tratta del solito trito e ritrito problema di pacchetti monolitici KDE vs pacchetti "split".

Consiglio le seguenti letture:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-config.xml

Lascia stare ivman e le guide di Gentoo Wiki per ora, altrimenti rischi di incasinarti e basta; prima di tutto cerca di sfruttare la documentazione ufficiale per risolvere i tuoi problemi/dubbi.

Mi associo a Kernel78: cerca di essere più preciso ed esaustivo nell'illustrare i problemi che incontri, postando gli errori che ricevi, dando informazioni sul tuo sistema, utilizzando il BBCode di PHPbb, utilizzando un italiano decente....  :Rolling Eyes:  (...segni di punteggiatura?)

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque a me interesa kioslaves la storia di ivman è solo uno sfogo.

 

però è uno sfogo inutile, perché avevi già avuto questo link che invitava esplicitmente a non usare ivman.

il buono di gentoo è che a volte le compilazioni sono piuttosto lente. soprattutto con macchine datate.

usa il tempo per leggere la documentazione, fare ricerche sul forum e sui wiki internazionale e italiano e cercare progressivamente di comprendere il funzionamento dei sistemi gentoo.

----------

## vdavi81

Bene ecco gli errori..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="hal -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r4)

Total: 3 packages (3 new, 3 blocks), Size of downloads: 216 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

----------

## Scen

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Bene ecco gli errori..........
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Direi che non occorre aggiungere nulla: il problema è quello che ti avevo accennato. Leggi per bene la documentazione che ti ho linkato (e anche quella che ti suggerisce emerge, se vuoi la versione italiana vai qui).

Vediamo se sei bravo e riesci a risolvere da solo la questione  :Cool: 

----------

## vdavi81

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   Bene ecco gli errori..........
> 
> ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mi sa inviece che ho bisogno di un aiutino. Perchè kdebase, nn si puo cancellare. Che pero a sua volta blocca kioslaves.

Probabilmente è una quetione di versione. quindi dovrei aggiornare tutte le versioni. Magari eliminando temporaneamente kdialog. Poi rieinstallo kdebase... poi provo con kioslave. anche se la mia paura è che bisogna prima cancellare kdebase installare kioslaves e poi installare di nuovo kdebase

----------

## Scen

Il tu problema è che attualmente hai installato la versione "monolitica" di KDE, ovvero stai utilizzando i pacchetti "all-in-one"; però stai provando ad installare un pacchetto "split", che ovviamente va a cozzare con il relativo pacchetto monolitico, che ingloba già i programme e le funzionalità del pacchetto split concorrente.

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Perchè kdebase, nn si puo cancellare

 

E perchè non si potrebbe cancellare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

emerge -C kdebase

```

(è consigliabile farlo a KDE "spento", ovvero basta disconnettersi ed entrare in una console testuale, tramite Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]).

Al termine di ciò, basta installare la versione "split" di questo pacchetto, in modo da non creare confilitti con eventuali altri pacchetti "split":

```

emerge kdebase-meta

```

N.B. Questo "metapacchetto" contiene già kdebase-kioslaves, per cui non dovrai installarlo manualmente.

Se hai dubbi riguardo a queste operazioni, chiedi pure (rinnovo l'invito a leggere la documentazione linkata in precedenza, fornisce chiare ed esaurienti informazioni a proposito di questo argomento).

----------

## crisandbea

dai il seguente emerge:

```

emerge -C -pv  =kde-base/kdebase-3.5*
```

dopo segui la guida indicata da Scen per utilizzare gli Split di Kde, anzichè i vecchi pacchetti monolitici.

EDIT: Battuto sul tempo da Scen.....    :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## vdavi81

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dai il seguente emerge:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -C -pv  =kde-base/kdebase-3.5*
> ...

 

sono proprio un ..... perchè io nel leggere avevo capito che kde dal 3.5 in avanti fosse solo con pachhetti split, inviece ci sono entrambe le versioni.

Io pensavo che si dovesse digitare emerge kdebase-meta solo se si aveva delle vecchie versioni di kde.

Che matto che sono va bhe vi ringrazio...

----------

## crisandbea

se hai risolto come sembra,   edita il titolo del primo post, ed aggiungi il tag Risolto.

ciauz

----------

## vdavi81

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se hai risolto come sembra,   edita il titolo del primo post, ed aggiungi il tag Risolto.
> 
> ciauz

 

Purtroppo non ho risolto....

Cmq adesso riesco ad installare kioslaves. Credi di avere dei guai forse nn ho compilato il  kernel come si deve, ma non credo vito che  ho usato il file .config della knoppix che ho usato per installare gentoo..

Bhe in pratica l'errore sta che nn mi automonta i dispositivi e quando vado in sistema e faccio monta mi dice che nn ho i permessi per montarlo.  Infatti al boot mentre scorre la schermata vedo che cis ono alcuni astreischi rossi.

Adesso vedo di rileggere la guida...

Non è che ci sono dei guai con ivman?

----------

## crisandbea

il problema relativo a questo post, ovvero l'installazione di kioslaves, lo hai risolto, quindi puoi editare il titolo, ed aggiungere il ta risolto,

per il problema dell'outomuont, se cerchi nel forum ci sono zilioni di post che parlano di tale problema con la relativa soluzione.

ciao

----------

## vdavi81

Sto cercando di installare kioslaves... tags RISOLTO

----------

